# What books would you recommend for the following categories?



## Romans922 (Mar 20, 2009)

What books would you recommend to put on a Church website as 'suggested reading' or 'book recommendations'? And Under which category would you put it?

Here are the categories:

God/Trinity (Theology)
Systematic Theology (General)
Scripture
Christology
Ecclesiology
Eschatology
Sacramentology
Soteriology
Worship
Psalters/Hymnals
Historical Theology
Holiness/Piety
Pastoral Theology/Preaching
Bibles
Bible Reference
Commentaries
Missions/Evangelism
Culture/World
Biography
Parenting/Family
Marriage
Men
Women
Ethics


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2009)

*Holiness/Piety*:

A Door Opening Unto Everlasting Life - Andrew Gray

*Men*:

Tender Warrior - I can't remember

*Christology*:

Rock of Our Salvation - William Plumer


----------



## Jon Peters (Mar 20, 2009)

Biography:

George Whitefield by Arnold Dallimore

Holiness/Piety:

The Mortification of Sin by John Owen
Communion with God by John Owen


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2009)

*Biography*:

Shadow of the Almighty(Jim Elliot)- Elizabeth Elliot

No Compromise(Keith Green)- Melody Green


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 20, 2009)

Pastoral Theology/Preaching

When God's Voice Is Heard: The Power of Preaching: John R.W. Stott, D.A. Carson, Frank J. Retief, J.I. Packer, Christopher Green, David Jackman: Amazon.co.uk: Books

Preach the Word!: The Call and Challenge of Preaching Today: Amazon.co.uk: Greg Haslam: Books


----------



## Zenas (Mar 20, 2009)

The Bible, you heathen.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2009)

Zenas said:


> The Bible, you heathen.



Sola Scriptura at its finest!


God/Trinity (Theology) BIBLE
Systematic Theology (General) BIBLE
Scripture BIBLE
Christology BIBLE
Ecclesiology BIBLE
Eschatology BIBLE
Sacramentology BIBLE
Soteriology BIBLE
Worship BIBLE
Psalters/Hymnals BIBLE
Historical Theology BIBLE
Holiness/Piety BIBLE
Pastoral Theology/Preaching BIBLE
Bibles BIBLE
Bible Reference BIBLE
Commentaries BIBLE
Missions/Evangelism BIBLE
Culture/World BIBLE
Biography BIBLE
Parenting/Family BIBLE
Marriage BIBLE
Men BIBLE
Women BIBLE
Ethics BIBLE


----------



## Jon Peters (Mar 20, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> *Biography*:
> 
> Shadow of the Almighty(Jim Elliot)- Elizabeth Elliot
> 
> No Compromise(Keith Green)- Melody Green



No Compromise inspired me to begin my study of theology which led to my becoming Reformed. Ironic for a book written about a devotee of Charles Finney!


----------



## Zenas (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm kidding dude.


----------



## william.m. (Mar 20, 2009)

Holiness/Piety.The Bible
The Glory of Christ- John Owen.
The Shadow of Calvary- Hugh Martin.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2009)

Zenas said:


> I'm kidding dude.



No need to be. It's spot on!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 20, 2009)

Worship.
Terry Johnson titles.
Smith & Lachman's _Worship in the Presence of God_

Journals, uh-um.
The Confessional Presbyterian


----------



## Jon Peters (Mar 20, 2009)

Soteriology:

The Plan of Salvation by Warfield

Ethics:

Principles of Conduct by John Murray


----------



## Quickened (Mar 21, 2009)

Well if this is going to be a recommendation for a church website then i would suggest any of the puritan paperback series. You can get good info and glean alot all the while at a cheap price! You really cant go wrong


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 21, 2009)

Systematic Theologies

A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith by Robert Reymond 

Systematic Theology by Wayne Grudem

Systematic Theology by Louis Berkof


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 21, 2009)

*Psalter: *The Comprehensive Psalter (Blue Banner Books)

*Holiness/Piety: *Thomas Watson's "The Godly Man's Picture"; Thomas Brooks's "Precious Remedies"; John Owen "Mortification of Sin". 

*Bibles: *Geneva Bible (Tolle Lege)


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 1, 2009)

Historical Theology - William Cunningham (2 Vols.)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Historical-Theology-volumes-William-Cunningham/dp/0851513603]Amazon.com: Historical Theology (2 volumes): William Cunningham: Books[/ame]


----------



## Dearly Bought (Apr 1, 2009)

*God/Trinity*

Letham, Robert. _The Holy Trinity: In Scripture, History, Theology, and Worship_. Philipsburg, NJ: Presbyterian and Reformed Publishing, 2005.

*Holiness/Piety*

Campbell, Ian. _On the First Day of the Week: God, the Christian, and the Sabbath_. Leominster, UK: Day One Publications, 2005.

Pipa, Joseph A., Jr. _The Lord's Day_. Fearn, Ross-shire, UK: Christian Focus, 2008.

Robertson, Don W. _The Christian Sabbath_. Coulterville, IL: New Creation Publications, 2001.

Church of Scotland. _The Directory for Family Worship_. Greenville, SC: Southern Presbyterian Press.

*Psalters/Hymnals*

Standing Committee for the Publication of the Book of Praise of the Canadian Reformed Churches. _The Book of Praise: Anglo-Genevan Psalter_. Winnipeg, MB: Premier Printing, Ltd., 1984.


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

Bumping, cause I still need help.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 30, 2009)

For commentaries, you can't go wrong with Banner's 'Geneva Series of Commentaries'... Calvin, Haldane, Bridges, Dickson, Hodge, et al.

-----Added 5/30/2009 at 09:58:29 EST-----



ServantofGod said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible, you heathen.
> ...



More like _Solo_ Scriptura...


----------



## Marrow Man (May 30, 2009)

You might find linking the following guide from Monergism.com to be useful:

HTML version

PDF version


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 30, 2009)

*Women*

Jones III, Brother Deacon Fred. _Puttin' the Skirts in Their Place: What the Bible Says About How Your Wife Needs to Shut Her Trap at Church_. Podunk, SC: Praise The Lord Publications, 1955.

Trust me on this one, fellas.


----------



## VilnaGaon (May 30, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> What books would you recommend to put on a Church website as 'suggested reading' or 'book recommendations'? And Under which category would you put it?
> 
> Here are the categories:
> 
> ...



God/Trinity-----The Trinity by St Augustine
Systematic Theology-----Berkhof's ST
------God, Revelation And Authority By Carl Henry
Scripture-------Inspiration of Scripture by Warfield
Christology-----The Two Natures of Christ By Martin Chemnitz(Lutheran)
-----The Divinity of our Lord by Liddon
------The Virgin Birth by Machen
Ecclesiology-----The Church of Christ by Bannerman
Eschatology------The Days of Vengence by David Chilton
Sacramentology------The Lord's Supper by Martin Chemnitz(Lutheran)
------Believers and their seed by Herman Hoeksema
-------A Comprehensive Explanation of Holy Baptism and the 
Lord's Supper by Johann Gerhard(Lutheran)
Soteriology------The Death of Death by John Owen
------Justification by Buchanan
-------Genuine Salvation By A.W. Pink
--------Bondage of the Will by Martin Luther
--------Gospel Mystery of Sanctification By Walter Marshall
--------The Proper Distinction Between Law and Gospel by 
C.F.W. Walter(Lutheran) 
Hymnal------Trinity Hymnal
Historical Theology-------History of Doctrine By Shedd
-------Historical Theology by Cunningham
Holiness/Piety-------Holiness by J.C. Ryle
-------Mortification of Sin by John Owen
Bibles------Tolle Lege Edition of 1599 Geneva Bible
Commentaries-----Commentary on the Bible by John Gill
------Calvin's Commentaries
------Commentary on Galatians by Martin Luther 
------All the Geneva Series of Commentaries 
published by Banner of Truth


----------



## Wannabee (May 30, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> ting Life[/U] - Andrew Gray
> 
> *Men*:
> 
> Tender Warrior - I can't remember



Stu Weber - excellent book.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 31, 2009)

God/Trinity: Letham and volume 3 of Muller's Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics is all you need to have an excellent education on the Trinity. 

ST in general: Calvin, a'Brakel, Turretin, and Bavinck

Scripture: William Whitaker's Disputations, Muller's volume 1 of PRRD. 

Christology: Smeaton on the Atonement, Owen's works (this is probably the best source on Christology in existence)

Ecclesiology: Bannerman, Horton's People and Place, Clowney

Eschatology: Vos's works (especially Biblical Theology), Mathison's From Age to Age, Hoekema's The Bible and the Future, Venema's book as well. 

Sacraments: Peter Martyr on the Lord's Supper (he is without equal), and Marcel on infant baptism. John Fesko has a great book on baptism coming out in the next year or so (which I proofed for him). 

Soteriology: on justification, read Owen, volume 5, Buchanan on justification, and Fesko on justification; on sancification, read Walter Marshall's Gospel Mystery of Sanctification

Worship: I agree that Terry Johnson is a master on this subject. Read the Directory for Public Worship and get it ingrained into you as well. Hughes Oliphint Old has some interesting things as well. 

Psalters/Hymnals: the two Trinity hymnals, the Trinity Psalter, the CRC gray Psalter, the Geneva Psalter, the Scottish Psalter

Historical Theology: Cunningham and Pelikan are quite good, and sufficient for most things. 

Holiness: Owen on the mortification of sin, and J.C. Ryle's book on holiness, as well as Ferguson's book The Christian Life. Sproul is also good on this. 

Pastoral Theology: Fairbairn, Baxter

Bibles: I would get Bibleworks, version 8 for study, and use the ESV and HCSB in devotions. 

Bible Reference: Again, Bibleworks, as well as ISBE, second edition, and maybe the new Interpreter's Dictionary of the Bible (not complete). The 8-volume IVP reference set is beautiful, though doesn't necessarily have everything (7 volumes are out so far). What it does have is of exceptional quality. 

Commentaries: see here and here. 

Missions/Evangelism: Bavinck, Kuiper's God-Centered Evangelism

Culture/World: David Wells Tetralogy, D. A. Carson's two books Gagging of God and his other book on Christ and Culture. 

Biography: good grief- get good biographies on guys who interest you. 

Parenting/Family: Paul and Tedd Tripp's books

Marriage: Kostenberger, Harvey's "When Sinners Say 'I Do'" 

Men: G.A. Henty

Women: Elsie Dinsmore series, Jane Austen

Ethics: John Frame, John Murray


----------



## OPC'n (May 31, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> *Women*
> 
> Jones III, Brother Deacon Fred. _Puttin' the Skirts in Their Place: What the Bible Says About How Your Wife Needs to Shut Her Trap at Church_. Podunk, SC: Praise The Lord Publications, 1955.
> 
> Trust me on this one, fellas.



 loving title...how about the book itself?


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 2, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Reformed Thomist said:
> 
> 
> > *Women*
> ...



It's amazing. Although not quite as good as fellow esteemed 1950's Podunk theologian Farmer Ezekiel Pendegrass' _It's Adam and Eve, Not Adam and Steve: What the Holy Writ Says About Them Hellbound Hermasesseurls_.


----------

